# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  картинки на тему суицида

## flashy-angel

Многие говорят о суициде, но мало кто видит этого!!!

----------


## flashy-angel

помогите, о-о-о-о-о-о-о-о-о-очень нужны картинки о суициде!!!!

----------


## Crash

Если интересует вид тела после смерти, то тебе на http://deadhouse.ru/ - там этого хватает :roll:

----------


## grey

или здесь сайты с фото http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=70

----------


## flashy-angel

пасиб ребята!!!!!

----------


## grey

> пасиб ребята!!!!!


 когда посмотришь винить будешь, что заснуть не можешь   :Big Grin:  
хотя это не смешно, мне частенько вспоминаеться чел с резаными венами или чувиха в петле, так что подумай прежде чем смотреть

----------


## flashy-angel

grey не волнуйся за меня!!!!!!!! я в жизни и не такое видел!!!!!! своего друга своими руками с петли снимал!!!!! друга причём лучшего!!!!!

----------


## flashy-angel

есть ли ссылки на картинки, где много крови, разрезаны вены, покромсаное тело??? заранее пасиб!!!!

----------


## Nickname

нравятся мне эти две картинки)

----------


## шагающий в тени....

первая картинка-отстой!

----------


## fucka rolla

> есть ли ссылки на картинки, где много крови, разрезаны вены, покромсаное тело??? заранее пасиб!!!!


 на вот еще вот эт зацени    http://voffka.com/archives/2006/02/02/024298.html
типа арт треш....видно пытались в смерти красоту навести...

----------


## Blackwinged

"Жизнь прекрасна".

----------

